# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

## daiviettravel

TOUR  LONG PHÚ ( ĐẢO KHỈ -MSUỐI HOA LAN) NHA TRANG







8h00: Đón Quý Khách tại điểm hẹn trong nội thành Nha      Trang.9h00: Đến bến thuyền du lịch Đá Chồng*,* tàu      đưa quý khách tham quan các đảo trên Vịnh Nha Phu. 9h15: *Đảo Hòn Thị*: Tham quan phong      cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc *Đà Điểu Châu Phi*và_ đàn Hươu,      Nai_ trong khu rừng tự nhiên.


           9h45: *Khu KDL Suối Hoa Lan* _(Hòn Hèo)._

Tham quan_ suối Hoa Lan, Động Phong Lan_với hàng trăm loài Hoa màu sắc rực rỡ. Thưởng thức các tiết mục xiếc thú đặc sắc: *Voi,      Gấu.*Tắm biển, tham gia các dịch vụ giải trí trên *bãi      biển An Bình:* _cano kéo dù, môtô nước...hoặc chụp hình với chú Voi khổng lồ, cưỡi Đà Điểu Châu Phi (phí      tự túc)._11h45: Dùng cơm      trưa *Buffet tự chọn* tại nhà hàng trên đảo với các món hải      đặc sản.  12h45: *Đảo Hòn Lao* _(KDL sinh thái      nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang)._
           Thưởng thức các *chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê*_._








Tiếp xúc thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Tham quan      đảo, các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, Vườn Thiên Long,      Tây Du Ký...* Đặc biệt, quý khách thử sức mình với các trò chơi      mới lạ, hấp dẫn ở Việt Nam: *đua xe thể thao F1* _(phí tự      túc)._15h30: Tàu đưa quý khách  về *Bến thuyền Đá Chồng.*15h45: Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Hẹn gặp lại *G**iá dành cho khách đi ghép đoàn:  380.000      VNĐ/Khách*
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT* *
**Địa chỉ:  96A/9 Trần Phú , TP Nha Trang* 
*Điện thoại: 0582. 205 205 / 0582. 207 757     FAX: 0583.523 138*
* HOTLINE:  09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100           * 
* Email:* */ taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com* 
*http://nhatrangbiendao.vn*
*Yahoo1* *: taudulichnhatrang*
*Yahoo2:** daiviettravel*

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Tour Long Phú đảo khỉ, suối hoa lan Nha Trang


Lưu ý: Không chèn link vào bài viết. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng là bị ban nick vĩnh viễn

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

tour long phú giảm giá

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX : 0583.523 138
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## thientai206

đảo khỉ chắc toàn khỉ, mình lên đấy liệu có giữ được mình chăng  :Boff:

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## vemaybay24h

bài viết thật hay và hấp dẫn

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm 20k so với giá niêm yết

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------

